# Top 20 Posters



## Evo.lve (Dec 14, 2010)

Why is it that every time I post, my post count in the top 20 stats goes down? It was like 77 earlier today.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2010)

Because the system's days passes or something like that.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 14, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Because the system's days passes or something like that.



But that doesn't mean it should go DOWN.


----------



## monkat (Dec 14, 2010)

Wait.

Go down like...

#20 - #19?

...Are you serious?


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 14, 2010)

No. At the start of the day my post count in the Top 20 posters was like 77.

Check it now.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 14, 2010)

It didn't go down.  The day is over according to GBAtemp, so when you looked at it in the morning, it was actually yesterday.  You had 77 posts yesterday, and now you have ~46 today. 
You're in Australia, it's understandable that there would be a large time difference.\



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I can't think of a reason why this should matter.....unless your aim is to be a spammer....


Exactly.  And besides, your total post count didn't decrease so this shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 14, 2010)

I can't think of a reason why this should matter.....unless your aim is to be a spammer....


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 14, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> I can't think of a reason why this should matter.....unless your aim is to be a spammer....



It doesn't matter, I'm simply pointing out a bug.

EDIT: DeMoN, you could be right, but it goes DOWN every time I post.


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 14, 2010)

What is this about??
Do we get like the top poster if we post a lot or something?


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 14, 2010)

I really don't see how anyone could care about that...I never even KNEW we had something like that on GBATemp...I should spam more often or something.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 14, 2010)

Evo.lve said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It seems you're right, it is probably a bug then.  Have you tried not posting and checking to see if it decreases?  If that's the case, then I may have a theory as to why it's happening.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2010)

If it makes you feel any better, I was at 86 posts earlier, now I'm down to 39.... but eh.


----------



## Narayan (Dec 14, 2010)

you worry so much about numbers. they don't give you anything.
btw where can i find these top 20 posts?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 14, 2010)

game01 said:
			
		

> you worry so much about numbers. they don't give you anything.
> btw where can i find these top 20 posts?


Click on forums then then go to the bottom you should see it


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 14, 2010)

Why does your postcount matter?


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 14, 2010)

Like I said, it doesn't. I'm pointing out a bug.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 14, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Why does your postcount matter?


Because it annoys me seeing you have a higher post count by just a little amount....I need to find something to spam soon xD.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 14, 2010)

Did someone say spam for post-count???


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## I am r4ymond (Dec 14, 2010)

Sorry, but I don't really see the point in this "Top 20 Poster" thing. If merely a small bug for something of the least importance bothers you then...just wow.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 14, 2010)

Why is it that every time I post, my post count in the top 20 stats goes down? It was like 77 earlier today.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 14, 2010)

I am r4ymond said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I don't really see the point in this "Top 20 Poster" thing. If merely a small bug for something of the least importance bothers you then...just wow.


My point exactly. 
This is the perfect thread for that image ShadowSoldier


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 14, 2010)

The Todays Top 20 postsers thingy works with the last 24h period, not the previous day (which would be different in every time zone anyway).

So if you made a post on 5:15AM yesterday and you go look again on 5:16AM today, that post won't be included in the count anymore.

In other words, the faster you go up, the faster you go back down.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 14, 2010)

Not if your damn fast at typing like me. Where you'll go up more than you will go down.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Dec 14, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Not if your damn fast at typing like me. Where you'll go up more than you will go down.


Well, I'm quite happy with my almost 4 posts a day, being on a constant uphill won't go on forever.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 14, 2010)

Ohh-kay! This topic is closed. 
Just as soon as somebody can take the time to look into it, they will.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 14, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Just as soon as somebody can take the time to look into it, they will.


There's nothing to look into


----------

